# 50th Anniversary of MV Noongah Disaster



## sherrie.cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello,

On Sunday 25th August it will be the 50th anniversary of the foundering of the MV Noongah off South West Rocks (NSW, Australia). Of the 26 crew, 21 lives were lost (of which one of those was my grandfather, Stanley Davis)

To remember those who passed, survived and participated in the rescue efforts, there will be a memorial service at Smokey Cape Lighthouse at 10AM followed by lunch and drinks at SWR Surf Club. All who wish to pay their respects and/or share memories are welcome.

For further information contact Corrinne Boon on 0403199723.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

http://monumentaustralia.org.au/themes/disaster/maritime/display/112729-mv-noongah


----------



## Olaf_the_blue (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Sherrie
I was a young ordnance tiffy on HMAS Anzac at the time that we were one of the destroyers involved in the search. I can still recall the frightful conditions. Sadly, despite 180 odd souls peering into the murk and at primitive radar screens all we found were a couple of pieces of timber believed, at the time, to be flotsam from the wreck.
After leaving the navy I joined the Australian National Line for the remainder of my deep seagoing career.
Smokey Cape is a tad far for me but at 10:00AM on Sunday I shall raise a tot in salute to the Noongah and the souls she took with her.


----------



## aussiesparks (Nov 11, 2009)

Sailed in a sister ship the Nilpina not too long after, she leaked like a sieve and I was told they had to pump continually. We had one engineer on board who had survived the Noongah ( one of only 3 I believe) why they put him on that ship after the disaster I don't know I would have told them to stick the job.


----------



## Seagoer (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Sherrie
I remember the sinking of the Noongah. I was Sparks on a Union Steamship Co vessel, Kaimiro, en route from Brisbane to Sydney (I think). Noongah was 30 or 40 miles from us but owing to sea conditions were making 3-4 knots astern and had been for the previous 12 hours. I had never seen such waves and haven't since. I was aware of the sinking only after going on watch as I can't remember the auto-alarm going off. We were not in a position to assist. The outcome of the sinking (loss of life) was only known later. The weather was terrible.

Greg


----------

